# Golden Retriever - Old Frozen Semen from OTCH



## Nicole DeBernardi (Jun 8, 2017)

OTCH Topbrass Whistler's Peak JH WC OS - “Whistler”
Pedigree: OTCH Topbrass Whistler's Peak JH WC OS

(Littermate to Burns' Golden Phoenix MH OS *** - “Phoenix”) Frozen semen is available to bitches meeting very strict pedigree and clearance criteria on a puppy back arrangement only.

Email [email protected] for more information.


----------

